# jQuery Autocomplete - Title Attribute wird nur bei Mousehover gezeigt - nicht bei Pfeil Navi



## SKB (10. Jun 2021)

Hallo,
ich habe ein jQuery Autocomplete an einem Textfeld wie folgt:

```
// Get Contact Person History from Database
  $("#contact_person").autocomplete({
    minLength: 1,
    source: "get_ticket_contact.php",
    change: function () {
      if ($(this).val() == "") {
        $(this).val("");
      }
    },
    focus: function (event, ui) {
      $(".ui-autocomplete > li").attr("title", ui.item.desc);
    },
    select: function (event, ui) {
      $(this).val(ui.item.value);
      $("#telephone_number").val(ui.item.id);
    },
  });
```


Der Tooltip wird gezeigt, wenn man mit dem Cursor über das Item fährt - funktioniert.

Jedoch hätte ich auch gerne, das der Titel gezeigt wird, wenn man mit den Pfeil-Tasten in der Vorschlagsliste navigiert.


Weiß hier jemand weiter?

Vielen Dank!


----------

